# Which DOT 4 brake fluid to buy mk4



## Maxpowerz (Feb 9, 2004)

I wanted to swap out my super blue ate for Pentosin Super DOT 4 but there are 2 kinds LV and non LV dot 4 not sure which to buy and how much to do a complete flush. Im guessing 2L should be enough?
car is a 2002 gti 1.8t
rotora big brakes up front(13" monoblock 4 piston)
20th rears

Thanks:beer:


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

http://www.pentosin.net/f_brakefluid.asp

That pretty much sums up your answer - I'd venture a guess that the why has something to do with ABS. And 2L should be plenty.


----------



## Maxpowerz (Feb 9, 2004)

KG18t said:


> http://www.pentosin.net/f_brakefluid.asp
> 
> That pretty much sums up your answer - I'd venture a guess that the why has something to do with ABS. And 2L should be plenty.


Thanks

Yea I found something good last night if the car has ESP or is 2006+ then the LV fluid is what is close to the oem stuff. But if the car is older them 2006/lacks ESP or you just cannot find the LV fluid the other dot 4 works just fine.


----------



## John_E (Oct 6, 2004)

I have always used plain old Valvoline Synthetic DOT3-4 brake fluid w/o any problems.


----------

